# Amazon finally shipped my carboy



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ordered my 6 gallon carboy on 8-12-2010 and i just got email confirmation that it was shipped today!!

I still have another on back order!! It is suppose to ship out next week  we will see about that!!


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Ordered my 6 gallon carboy on 8-12-2010 and i just got email confirmation that it was shipped today!!
> 
> I still have another on back order!! It is suppose to ship out next week  we will see about that!!


 
I ordered 7 of those on Aug 6th. They originally estimated late sep - early Oct.

Mine has been extended to late Nov - early Dec.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 14, 2010)

BobF said:


> I ordered 7 of those on Aug 6th. They originally estimated late sep - early Oct.
> 
> Mine has been extended to late Nov - early Dec.



Yeah mine were too - then i got an email confirmation that it was shipped. Check your order - both my carboy shipping estimates got changed today.

Yours might be processing!!


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, the price must have been something special for you to be willing to wait that long!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 14, 2010)

robie said:


> Wow, the price must have been something special for you to be willing to wait that long!!!!



$28 + free shipping for a 6 gallon glass carboy... Haven't found any new ones cheaper...


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2010)

That is a good price!


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah mine were too - then i got an email confirmation that it was shipped. Check your order - both my carboy shipping estimates got changed today.
> 
> Yours might be processing!!


 
And so it is!! Est ship date = 10/19.

They all say they're being prepared for shipment.

Glad you posted - I didn't get an update from them.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 14, 2010)

BobF said:


> And so it is!! Est ship date = 10/19.
> 
> They all say they're being prepared for shipment.
> 
> Glad you posted - I didn't get an update from them.




Sweet!!! Glad to hear that!!!


----------



## ERASMO (Oct 14, 2010)

That is a great deal--here is the link.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXW5W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 14, 2010)

Is winemaking guear that much more expensive in the states?
Here the standard price for a 6gallon carboy is 25$....there was a promotion last month where you could get one for 2$ if you bought 2 wine kits!!

Maybe I should start to export....


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Sweet!!! Glad to hear that!!!


 
I just got 7 emails from Amazon -one for each carboy- they all shipped today for delivery on Monday.

And none too soon! My freezer is packed with frozen fruit and the shelves are full of juice


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff A real good price is around $30-32 dollars and they go up to $45.00 depending on where you buy. I also picked up some 3 gallon carboys from the same place on Amazon. I think the guys down in Pittsburgh are paying around $25.00 from a major produce warehouse.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Jeff A real good price is around $30-32 dollars and they go up to $45.00 depending on where you buy. I also picked up some 3 gallon carboys from the same place on Amazon. I think the guys down in Pittsburgh are paying around $25.00 from a major produce warehouse.



that's a lot! I'm going to my brew store tomorrow, I'll take a picture of their price list for carboys....


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 14, 2010)

BobF said:


> I just got 7 emails from Amazon -one for each carboy- they all shipped today for delivery on Monday.
> 
> And none too soon! My freezer is packed with frozen fruit and the shelves are full of juice



Sweet - mine are suppose to be here tomorrow!! At least that is what the estimated date was..


----------



## Dugger (Oct 15, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> that's a lot! I'm going to my brew store tomorrow, I'll take a picture of their price list for carboys....



Maritme Brew by any chance?? Tim and the boys are big on military customers and offer them discounts.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Jeff A real good price is around $30-32 dollars and they go up to $45.00 depending on where you buy. I also picked up some 3 gallon carboys from the same place on Amazon. I think the guys down in Pittsburgh are paying around $25.00 from a major produce warehouse.



Yep, 5 gallon new glass carboys for 25.00. I think the 3 gallon are 21.00


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 15, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Yep, 5 gallon new glass carboys for 25.00. I think the 3 gallon are 21.00



And they are the Italian ones.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bad news on carboy*

So UPS showed up at my door with a big box - i knew it was my carboy!!! He a disgusted look on his face - he shook the box - and it sounded like a rattle.

I was broke into about a 100 pieces!! So he is taking it back to report it and get another 

So to all who ordered one - be sure you are home to check it when they deliver!!


----------



## BobF (Oct 15, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> So UPS showed up at my door with a big box - i knew it was my carboy!!! He a disgusted look on his face - he shook the box - and it sounded like a rattle.
> 
> I was broke into about a 100 pieces!! So he is taking it back to report it and get another
> 
> So to all who ordered one - be sure you are home to check it when they deliver!!


 
Bummer! If 50% of yours are broken, I guess I should expect 3 or 4 broken ones on Monday :-(


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 15, 2010)

BobF said:


> Bummer! If 50% of yours are broken, I guess I should expect 3 or 4 broken ones on Monday :-(



I would definitely check them out before UPS leaves it at your door step.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 15, 2010)

Dugger said:


> Maritme Brew by any chance?? Tim and the boys are big on military customers and offer them discounts.



I used to go there when I was working on Windsor street in Halifax, but since I now work and live in Shearwater I go at Noble Grapes in Cole-Harbour
If I ever start making beer again or if they'd'close later on thurs-Friday, I'll make time to go back there tho!


----------



## Dugger (Oct 15, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> I used to go there when I was working on Windsor street in Halifax, but since I now work and live in Shearwater I go at Noble Grapes in Cole-Harbour
> If I ever start making beer again or if they'd'close later on thurs-Friday, I'll make time to go back there tho!



There's another small store in Cole Harbour where Forest Hills Extension comes in - it's right beside the Tim Hortons there. I was over there a few weeks ago to get some siding material, stopped for a Timmies and noticed it - went in and had a great chat with the lady there - very knowledgeable and very tidy store - good prices from what I could see. I could have talked to her all day but my wife started honking the horn - the nerve!!
Can't remember the name but you may already know the place.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 15, 2010)

Dugger said:


> There's another small store in Cole Harbour where Forest Hills Extension comes in - it's right beside the Tim Hortons there. I was over there a few weeks ago to get some siding material, stopped for a Timmies and noticed it - went in and had a great chat with the lady there - very knowledgeable and very tidy store - good prices from what I could see. I could have talked to her all day but my wife started honking the horn - the nerve!!
> Can't remember the name but you may already know the place.



Yeah I've seen it, also been in it once or twice....it's just a little bit out of the way for me....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2010)

That sucks, I think Runningwolf had this same problem. I dont think they pack these boxes very well!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2010)

I just got 10 - 6 gallon carboys yesterday from Waterloo Container and they were 28.29 each. They cost the same price even for singles. How much it costs for shipping depends on your location. Mine came on the same pallet as 50 cases of bottles so shipping was nothing extra. If I need to drive over there for anything at Geneva or to visit my brother in Waterloo, I stop in and bring home goodies. They sell to everyone - one carboy or case of bottles is treated the same as truckloads (although that gets you a discount).


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn good price!


----------



## gird123 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ordered 3 6 gal Sept 7, shipped today. My wife will be waiting at the door to inspect on the 22nd for breakage.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> So UPS showed up at my door with a big box - i knew it was my carboy!!! He a disgusted look on his face - he shook the box - and it sounded like a rattle.
> 
> I was broke into about a 100 pieces!! So he is taking it back to report it and get another
> 
> So to all who ordered one - be sure you are home to check it when they deliver!!



Jon, I ordered two and one came broke. The site said they were non-returnable. I called the Amazon number ( it was kinda hard to find) and they immediately refunded the amount to my card and asked if I was satisfied with the other one. Even with the unfortunate incident I was very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 18, 2010)

Got my 2nd carboy in - all is well!! Now just have to wait for Amazon to ship another to replace the broken one.


----------



## BobF (Oct 18, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Got my 2nd carboy in - all is well!! Now just have to wait for Amazon to ship another to replace the broken one.


 
I received 7 pristine, unbroken carboys today


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

BobF said:


> I received 7 pristine, unbroken carboys today


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice!n


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 23, 2010)

Compared to our only local mom and pop store, that is incredible prices. Their 6 gallon Italian carboys run $50 down to a gallon jug for $8. That's with no stopper.


----------



## Cax11 (Oct 28, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> $28 + free shipping for a 6 gallon glass carboy... Haven't found any new ones cheaper...


I orded my 6- gallon carboy on 10/25/10 for $23.86 from amazon, using the scribe and save 15 off and i got an email confirm within 24 hours stating it left AZ and heading to NJ. I will be getting it on 10/30. that's a steal..
there were two left and i picked both of them up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Cax11 said:


> I orded my 6- gallon carboy on 10/25/10 for $23.86 from amazon, using the scribe and save 15 off and i got an email confirm within 24 hours stating it left AZ and heading to NJ. I will be getting it on 10/30. that's a steal..
> there were two left and i picked both of them up.



Sorry but newbe's are not allowed on here bragging and rubbing it in our face LOL.  Hey about going to our introductions thread and tell us a bit about yourself and what you're making.


----------



## KSmith3011 (Oct 28, 2010)

I got three of the Paklab 6 Gallon Carboys. They were in fine shape and shipped within 10 days. My only concern was the glass itself. I can see small bubbles in the glass of one of them. Typically this means recycled glass, not a big deal just more fragile. But for $26 and free shipping I can deal with it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cax11 said:


> I orded my 6- gallon carboy on 10/25/10 for $23.86 from amazon, using the scribe and save 15 off and i got an email confirm within 24 hours stating it left AZ and heading to NJ. I will be getting it on 10/30. that's a steal..
> there were two left and i picked both of them up.



Yup - i just got my 2nd one in today. Where did you get the 15% off?


----------



## Cax11 (Oct 29, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yup - i just got my 2nd one in today. Where did you get the 15% off?



Amazon, at times, will run the subscribe and save program. You take 15% off and you get a choice to pick when the next delivery is, every month, 2, 3, or 6 months. I usually cancel the program after i get my products. there is no cancellation fee, so it works out good. No, tax and free shipping works out even better.


----------

